# Owf Results for Mosquito Lake 4-17-16



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ohio Walleye Federation – Mosquito Lake Tournament Sunday 4/17/2016
1st - $2000 Cody Troyer and Chad Troyer
2nd - $1000 Brian Davies and Paul Kerr
3rd - $800 Clayton Allhouse and Chris Romano
4th - $600 Anthony Naples and Chris Durkin
5th - $400 Marion Erb and Robert Burkholder
Big Fish $200 Marion Erb and Robert Burkholder

Raffle Prizes:
1. $25 Kames Gift Card
2. Reef Runner Box
3. Ambassadeur Line Counter Reel
4. Bay Rat Box
5. 2 sets of Rednek Weights
6. Church Board with Flag kit
7. Mepp's Box
8. Fish Usa Shirt
$50 2nd big fish Gift Card
2- $25 gift cards for the kids
$150 “Thank you for fishing” random draw prize
$150 “Family Team” random draw prize

Special Thanks to all our sponsors:
Ravenna Marine-OWF's ILC Title Sponsor
Vic's Sports Center -OWF's Lake Erie Title Sponsor
Haine's Marine
Worlwide Insurance
BayRat Lures
RS Nets
Fin Feather & Fur
Reef Runner
Kames
Cisco
Fish USA
Church's Tackle
Traxstech
Canyon Cooler
Bay Rat Lures
Mepps
Rodmaker's Shop
Less’s Bait
******* Outfitters
Without the support of our sponsors our tournaments would not be possible.
Check us out on FACEBOOK https://www.facebook.com/Ohio-Walleye-
Federation-554964111183365/
Or on the website www.fishowf.club
Email: [email protected]

The Ohio Walleye Federation held it’s first tournament of the 2016 season on Mosquito Lake on
April 17th. After one of the mildest winters on record, and having snowed the weekend before. High
pressure set up shop and dominated the skies for the rest of the week leading up to the event. By mid
week the water temp was in the mid to upper 50s and outside temps ranging in the low 50s by mid week
to the 70s by saturday. On Sunday morning it was no different with perfect conditions, calm blue skies
and sunshine, for what would prove to be part of the winning formula needed in this event. After a tough
week of prefish for most anglers, trying to find a pattern was difficult. Some trolled, some jigged, and
some used blade baits. But on game day the teams that came in with limits used a combination of jigging
techniques including fireballs, Samantha’s Jigs, Blade Baits, Minnows and curly tails. Jigging was done in
shallow water 2-5 FOW, Some deep water 18-20 FOW, and in the Stump Fields 10-12 FOW. The top 3
teams fished in the 2-5 FOW range with jig and live bait combinations and only had tenths of ounces
separating them. It was the team of Cody and Chad Troyer that took top honors bringing in a weight of
10.56lbs. In 2nd place was Davies and Kerr with 10.47, Allhouse and Romano in 3rd with 10.39, Naples
and Durkin in 4th with 10.12, and rounding out the top 5 was Erb and Burkholder with 9.57 and also
catching the biggest fish of the day at 4.10. *Next event Berlin Lake 5-1-16* See you there.
HAVE FUN AND FISH!!


----------

